# Ignorant neighbors



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

It really makes me upset when I go outside and look at my neighbors yard. It's filled with four (big) horses, five miniature ponies, and lots and lots of junk. There's piles of barbed wire, tires, random lawn ornaments and old trailers. All of this on a two and half acre lot. There's just so little room for the horses and so many of them and so much stuff. I'm afraid that the horses are in a dangerous environment and aren't getting the care they need. I really want to say something to my neighbor but he is old and lived there so long I'm afraid he will be stuck in his ways or not be able to do anything about it (because he's old). Any idea on how I can talk to him without him getting defensive and offended?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You may be out of luck, especially if this is how he's kept horses for years and now he's elderly.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am guessing SR is correct.


If you are young and your parents agree you could always go over and tell them that you live next door and you are looking for some busy work for the summer and you wondered if he would like you to help him pick up around the horses.

Now the risk there is he will say no thanks to that and suggest you mow the lawn.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

That's a really good idea alwaysbehind! And SR I was afraid that could be the case. I will talk to my mom about it


----------



## LostTitanic (Jun 16, 2011)

you can either try to talk to him or call the ASPC or SPCA. They may be able to help you out.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

There is nothing the SPCA can do about this guy having junk in his pastures.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

9 horses on 2.5 acres by law is not legal and the Humane Society CAN do something about it. They'll probably give him a warning and tell him he needs to get rid of some horses and clean the place up or if the animals are in poor condition they may end up taking them from him.
I would personally try talking to the man first, offer to help.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

horsecrazy84 said:


> 9 horses on 2.5 acres by law is not legal and the Humane Society CAN do something about it. They'll probably give him a warning and tell him he needs to get rid of some horses and clean the place up or if the animals are in poor condition they may end up taking them from him.
> I would personally try talking to the man first, offer to help.


Each county has their own laws so it may be ok to have 9 horses on 2.5 acres


----------



## LostTitanic (Jun 16, 2011)

I used to live next to a guy who used to have 15 horses on a 3 acre pasture that was mostly if not all mud. All the horses were under weight and there water tanks were so full of algae that you could almost stand on it. I tried to talk to him but he would not listen so I called the ASPCA and all of the animals, including four dogs that lived in his home that I didn't know about, were seized. I hope it ends better for you and your neighbor than it did for mine.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

Try to offer to help him clean up the place, old trailors are worth money, use old tires as planters. Tell him you feel he needs a little help around the place. If that don't work then call HSUS. A lot of states have no equine protection laws, so good luck.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have found that there is no polite way to tell somebody that their care is substandard. I would politely tell him that he needs to do something and maybe volunteer to help him. If he is hostile or not receptive, I would call the department of agriculture or whoever oversees that kinds of stuff. If nothing happens then, you can always call in the news media. Being embarrassed does wonders. Hopefully he means well and will want to do better.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

True Celeste, I was just saying sometimes a bit of diplomacy may work first, but not always.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I would suggest checking out your local laws before you start telling or suggesting to someone the care of his animals is not good. We don't have limits to how many animals per acre here in Wyoming where I am, alot of places don't. Heck, around here, during winter, most folks don't even give water and let the horses eat snow all winter, no law stating they have to have water during winter, they can get what they want from eating snow. I don't like it, but that is the law. Heck you can have 20 horses on an acre if you want, as long as they are fed. Junk everywhere, mud, wire, no laws at all.
So, please check before you go to him and find yourself accused of harrassing someone when there are no laws to back you up.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like it is time to try to get some new laws passed.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

We (general we) do not really need more laws. 

Where exactly would you end your new laws regarding proper housing for horses? No debris in the pasture means what? The stuff that falls from the trees when it is windy is debris too. 

Hay rings left abandoned can be dangerous. So will your new law include no hay rings? 

Somethings can not be written into laws.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> Each county has their own laws so it may be ok to have 9 horses on 2.5 acres


And usually as long as there is water and some kind of hay or grass, they usually can't do anything unless the horses are emaciated or injured.


----------

